

Tesco to use eye-scanning tech to target ads at you - davb
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gadgets/tesco-to-use-eye-scanning-tech-to-target-ads-at-you-50012662/

======
maaarghk
I do not trust a company like Tesco with biometric data. They were storing
passwords for their website using a reversible encryption up until last year
and "rumour" has it their stores held bank-card details in plain text for a
month, up until last year also. I really don't want a corp like that holding
biometric data on me.

